# Please I need advice



## Sflomom (Sep 2, 2021)

Please I need advise.. my husband and I argue all the time.. we always disagree and he is always calling me names…I just rather avoid him lately…this morning we were getting ready for a road-trip with the kids.. he and the kids were on our bedroom and I told him if they can please go that I want to use the restroom and if they can wait for me in the other side of the house.. he called a name in spanish that means that I feel that im entitled to everything.. I got upset because he said that in front of the kids.. I told him I dont want to go to any road trip.. and he started telling my 4 year old that I dont want to go, thata the way mom is ..get used to this..that mommy wants another dad for them, that he is going away to California, etc etc …my 4 year old started crying and begging him not to leave..Im very disappointed at him because he hurt her feelings on purpose…what should I do?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Saying that to a child is just disgusting. Does he do that often?


----------



## Sflomom (Sep 2, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Saying that to a child is just disgusting. Does he do that often?


This is the first time he does that


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

It’s no good, but also not good to suddenly back out of things that families have planned either. The kids were looking forward to the road trip. 

Whatever the argument is, between you, you can’t pull out of special occasions, holidays etc. You both have to get on with it.


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

Sflomom said:


> I told him I dont want to go to any road trip..


Is there some reason he couldn't take the kids on the trip without you?


----------

